# Propane Smoker Suggestions



## mama's smoke (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm a newbie here.  I've been grilling with a Weber Genesis for years and have become very interested in using a smoker.  I have smoked chicken in my Weber Grill with indirect heat, but I'm ready to do more.  I am considering propane smoker for several reason:
  1.  I'm new to this and I don't have the confidence to be adding charcoal and wood.
  2.  It will be within 15-20 feet of our pool, so electric is out.
  3.  They seem easier to maintain a constant temp.

I don't need anything large, and I don't want to spend much over $200.  We don't have a Bass Pro Shop anywhere close and shipping would put me over the price.  Those I've considered are the Brinkmann Vertical (I like the idea of a lower door to add wood, which seems it would release less heat) and a Masterforge.

I'm open to suggestions and appreciate your help.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 9, 2010)

You've mentioned the right reasons for going propane.I won't suggest a particular smoker, but if it's possible, buy the largest one you can. It's always better to have more room than not enough. Good luck on your selection. BTW, welcome to the SMF, you're in good company. I moved your thread to roll call so that everyone can give you a warm welcome. It's all good my friend.


----------



## hoser (Feb 9, 2010)

You must have a Walmart nearby? 
They carry the GOSM gasser for around $130.00

I've been using mine for about 4 years, and with a few modifications, I really like it.


----------



## jeffcorny2 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the GOSM propane and I really love it. I have used mine for 5 years and have had good success. I bought mine at Walmart.

Jeffcorny2


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the smaller GOSM and I love it. When I buy another smoker, it will be the GOSM in the bigger size.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys are great.  I guess it is too early for them to have them in stock.  I checked the Wally mart web site, but they are "not available" there.  Cold for the next week here, so I guess I can put it off for awhile.

Can you tell me why you prefer the GOSM?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

You can try Wally World or even Homeless or Lowes both if them have cheap smokers. They all carry either the GOSM, Brinkman and there are a couple of other names that ecape me right this second.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 9, 2010)

If I have it correct, Wal-Mart stopped carrying the GOSM in favor of the Char-Broil Gas Smoker.  Regardless, you can order them any time and have them ship it to the store nearest you for free.  It'll take a couple of days, but it sure keeps the price down!


----------



## mr mac (Feb 9, 2010)

I did a little poking around and see that Sears carries the Masterbuilt for $180 and I believe they also delivr to the store for free (might want to verify that).  That is the same unit my wife gave to me for Christmas and so far, I love it!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 9, 2010)

*Howdy & welcome to the SMF!! 

GOSM fan here.
*


----------



## culpepersmoke (Feb 9, 2010)

From one Newbie to another welcome. I've learned a lot from hanging around here. I got the Brinkman vertical gasser for the reasons you stated plus Home Depot had it in stock. I'm already looking for another larger version. Door leaks heat and smoke like crazy and will need some modifications. Everything else is... well a little on the cheap side. It works though and I'll keep it because  its light and I can take to the campgrounds this summer.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 9, 2010)

The GOSM is a great smoker for the money! I own the smaller one and use it all the time when I am not in the mood to fire up the UDS. I have heard good things about the Smoke Vault, a little more expensive.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 9, 2010)

if your cooking for your friends and family i would highly recommend the LARGE gosm from bass pro,  large enough to cook most anything and you can feed a large party with it, or if it's just you on the weekend it's easy to fire up and cheap to run, cleanup is five minutes.  propane tanks last four or five good smokes. started with an upright charcoal, then went to a electric bradly then moved to the GOSM  you will be happy with it!


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the welcome.  Looking forward to this cold weather to end and stores to stock up on smokers.  This has definitely NOT been Austin weather.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Culpeper Smoke.  Yep, the Brinkmann Vertical is what I was considering.  HD has them in stock.  I'll have to hold my horses and my Butt until stores begin renewing stock.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry.....UDS???  Showing my newbieness here.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 10, 2010)

For what it is worth I have the brinkman vertical I got from HD too and I love it so far


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 10, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to *SMF*, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... *5 Day eCourse*[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the *Qview* so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting *Qview* Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ugly drum smoker. A 55 gallon drum converted to an upright charcoal smoker.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks.  Looked at the Brinkmann Vertical, but someone said they leak horribly.  Guess I could always add an oven/high temp stripping.  Now thinking about the Char Broil Vertical Propane Smoker.  It has a separate pull out drawer for adding wood chips.  Lowers the chance of heat loss from opening the door.


----------



## tampabay smoker (Feb 10, 2010)

I got  a brinkman vertical g as smoker for Christmas, so far I love it  easy to use and great results,


----------



## brohnson (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 10, 2010)

If you can find the newer small gosm anywhere, they have a drawer for both the water and for the chips.  Thats what I got and I love it.  Lowes carries them around here, I got my new one at bass pro, picked up the last one at the time.

The GOSM is not a really heavy smoker, but I like it that way because I take it with me to bbq's and to my dads.  Have been really really happy with it.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks.  I was looking at a Brinkmann, but someone mentioned that they leaked quite a bit around the doors.  Have you found this to be true?


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

They can leak some at the door, but that is when you are making too much smoke anyways


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds good.  They are definitely on my short list.  Do you notice any taste from the propane?


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

nope.   Years ago I would never had thought of using propans, now I love it.  I know it is not the purist way but I got good out comes


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 11, 2010)

you wont taste the propane,  but you wont get as much smoke taste as you would from a charcoal or stick burner either.   Thats the main reason I got rid of mine, and switched back to charcoal.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe after I have more experience with smoking I will buy a good charcoal/wood smoker.  Too much of a NooB without much confidence and don't want to spend a lot of time tending.  I guess that makes me a bit lazy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 11, 2010)

its all good,  I started with an electric ECB, then used an cheapo offset for a few years, then went to gas for a few months before going with the WSM,  for me the WSM is just as easy to operate as the gas was.  

I can easily go 9+ hours @ 230 degrees without touching a vent, adding wood or charcoal, or opening it.


----------

